# Bjørn Nyland 1000km challenge



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

In the past month or so, Bjørn Nyland has shown EV reviews with the "1000km challenge" (625 mi). He times how long it takes to travel 1000km (625 mi):

First leg with 100% SOC
Charge as needed to reach 1000km (625 mi)
For example, here is a recent video screen shot showing the table at 40:24 in the video:








Here is the table with SAE units:








He has defined a clever, "Block-to-Block" benchmark for a usable distance, 625 miles, in a reasonable time, ~10-12 hours.

In parallel, my efforts have been aimed at a block-to-block time math model to optimize travel time for any given trip. This was inspired by a 14 hour, 711 mi trip to Detroit. It turns out only two vehicle metrics are needed:

Energy consumption as a function of speed (see graphs after signature)
Charging curve as a function of time
So let's apply the math model to Nyland's 1000km challenge:

Fully charge adjacent to 75 mph posted, Interstate - there is an NEMA 14-50 plug at the _Rocket and Space Center_. After fully charging at home, I'll head over early in the morning and top-off the charge; start the video recorders, and; GPS track loggers. Then I'll hit the Interstate and driving at USA highway speeds, drive toward Nashville and at a turnoff, return to the Athens Supercharger. The target distance, *217 mi*, at USA Interstate speeds with 10 mi. reserve.
Athens AL to Dickson TN Supercharger - *122 miles* with 30 mi reserve, expecting 15-17 minute charge. Drive at USA Interstate speed and arrive with 10 mi reserve. Subtotal: *339 mi*.
Dickson TN to Athens AL Supercharger - charge to *122 miles* with 30 mi reserve, expecting 15-17 minute charge. Arrive with 10 mi reserve. Subtotal: *461 mi.*
Athens AL to Dickson TN Supercharger - *122 miles* with 30 mi reserve, expecting 15-17 minute charge. Arrive with 10 mi reserve. Subtotal: *583 mi*.
Dickson Supercharger to home - at 42 miles, call it at *626 miles*. Then drive home Prius style (i.e., follow 65 mph trucks.)
My initial planning suggests it should take 10:35 (hh:mm). However, some tricks like driving at USA Interstate speeds suggest it may be doable closer to 10 hrs. Also, I could charge at the Athens Supercharger and drive halfway towards Nashville then make a cloverleaf U-turn back to Athens.

Bob Wilson

ps. Charging and consumption charts:


----------

